# Messing around with an old Stingray



## 56 Vette (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm mostly a balloon tire guy, but a month or two ago a guy work with gave me some chrome forks he put on all his bikes as a kid for delivering papers in the 70's. Found an old beat up stingray frame at the Memory Lane swap this past weekend and with spare parts laying around I mocked up a 70's hot rod. Actually rode this up and down the road a little bit, what a blast to not be tied to the "originality" thing! Will play with it some more before cleaning, painting, and making it look clean, but wow I had a great time working on it tonight. Joe.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 26, 2015)

Very cool. As a child of the seventies this takes me back. We used to take triple crown forks with the top caps off and put the blades of another fork down inside and ride like that. Fork tube sticking out and dangerous. But it looked cool for a minute. But a friends dad would soon make forks like yours and then we were safe.


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 26, 2015)

The chopper forks you have are known in the hobby as Whiz Kid forks. Because they are on a bike in the movie The Whiz Kid. They were sold under the name California Chopper Forks. I have repopped these forks and the Top Fueler Forks before. Your forks are missing the top plate that goes over the fork tubes and steering tube. It is the same plate as the bottom plate. I have a top plate made from stainless steel. PM me your address and lets get these forks fixed right. 





Top Fueler Forks


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Very cool. As a child of the seventies this takes me back. We used to take triple crown forks with the top caps off and put the blades of another fork down inside and ride like that. Fork tube sticking out and dangerous. But it looked cool for a minute. But a friends dad would soon make forks like yours and then we were safe.




I guess my Pops wasn't the only one that did this then. Found his old Huffy Rail buried in the backyard a couple years ago.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 1, 2015)

Jaxon said:


> The chopper forks you have are known in the hobby as Whiz Kid forks. Because they are on a bike in the movie The Whiz Kid. They were sold under the name California Chopper Forks. I have repopped these forks and the Top Fueler Forks before. Your forks are missing the top plate that goes over the fork tubes and steering tube. It is the same plate as the bottom plate. I have a top plate made from stainless steel. PM me your address and lets get these forks fixed right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome piece of history! Glad you took the time to recreate the front forks, and parts! Been having a lot of fun playing with this bike! Sending a pm. Thanks Joe.


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 1, 2015)

Time is a little short right now, but after mocking up the 70's hot rod, I got out the sand blaster to get ready to strip down the paint, and thought lets see what's behind the spray paint. Boy was I surprised! After a few test spots, I decided to see what it all looked like, a few chips and bruises, but I think I like the original blue, even though the goof off wiped away the chainguard print, looks pretty cool. On to the chrome next. Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 4, 2015)

Been chipping away at this one in my free time, got it cleaned up with og fork back on it for now until I get the chopper fork cleaned up. Chrome is almost done, put on a NOS white glitter seat, and will be getting a new decal for chainguard and fork from Memory Lane shortly, but really liking how it's turning out. Absolutely love bringing and old bike back to its former glory!! Joe


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 6, 2015)

Got the stingray together with the whiz kid chopper forks, big thanks to Jaxon for the top plate and black caps!! This one was a blast to put together and an even bigger blast trying to ride, let me tell you it isn't easy! Just need to practice my wheelie skills now! Lol. Other than some decals this one is bringing smiles again! Joe


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks Great now Joe. Glad I could help you out with the top plate and caps. That bike sure came a long way back to it's original shape. Great Job!!


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 6, 2015)

That looks awesome Joe! I am a huge fan of those Whiz Kid forks, they are a tricky ride though!


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow it looks really nice! 
And much safer than the forks my brother and I cut off and shoved on to his Eliminator forks!
Keep up the good work!
Doug
Carey, OH


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 11, 2015)

sludgeguy said:


> Wow it looks really nice!
> And much safer than the forks my brother and I cut off and shoved on to his Eliminator forks!
> Keep up the good work!
> Doug
> Carey, OH




Yeah this one was pretty cool to work on. Sludgeguy, you are in my back yard, lol. Maybe we can meet up sometime soon. Glad to know someone else on here is close. Joe


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 11, 2015)

Love it. I wonder how it would look with a 16" on the front.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 11, 2015)

Even Peter Fonda would be proud!!


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 12, 2015)

56 Vette said:


> Yeah this one was pretty cool to work on. Sludgeguy, you are in my back yard, lol. Maybe we can meet up sometime soon. Glad to know someone else on here is close. Joe




Hey Joe that's cool, it would be fun to meet up when the weather gets nicer for a bike ride.
Looks like you have some wonderful bikes in your stable.
Doug


----------



## 56 Vette (Nov 13, 2015)

sludgeguy said:


> Hey Joe that's cool, it would be fun to meet up when the weather gets nicer for a bike ride.
> Looks like you have some wonderful bikes in your stable.
> Doug




Sounds great! Days of riding are numbered for sure around here!


----------

